# طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس



## gana bity (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




أختصارا" لوقتكم حبيباتي وحرصا" على نتيجة كل من تستخدم الحنة ولأنني سؤلت مرارا" وتكرارا" عن 


طريقة عمل حنة ندى ماس الطبيعية لفرد وتنعيم وأطالة الشعر ولأن بنات كثيرة لم تعرف تعملها صحيحة 


مئة بالمئة



سأشرح لكم الطريقة خطوة خطوة وذلك على شعر الطفلة الجميلة نورهان حفظها الله لأمها ورعاها 



بسم الله نبدء









شعر الطفلة نورهان قبل الأستخدام 
وكما نرى بالصورة ان البنت شعرها مجعد وينفش حتى بعد السيشوار على حد قول امها

الخطوة الأولى



1- يغسل الشعر جيدا" بالماء والشامبو ولا يستخدم بعدها اي كريمات او زيوت


الخطوة الثانية

2- نقوم بعمل الشعر سيشوار وان استطعنا ان نعيد عليه بالمكواه السيراميك فهذا افضل


الخطوة الثالثة





3- كما نرى بالصورة نقلب الشعر بأكمله الى الأمام وتمسكه بيدها التى تستخدم الحنة 

ونأخذ خصلة بعرض الشعر ونمشطها ونعدها للعمل بالحنة 






عرض حي لحنة ندى ماس وألوانها الرائعة اللون البني والاسود اللامع والباذنجاني






العبوة المتوسطة 300 جرام واطلبي هديتك زيت ندى ماس 
وهذا ثوب حنة ندى ماس الجديد وقد طورنا من شكلها القديم حرصا " منا على أرضاءكم وعلى حمايتكم من الغش والتقليد











العبوة الكبيرة 500 جرام 

واطلبي هديتك زيت ندى ماس 

]

ءالخطوة الرابعة 

4-نقوم بعجن الحنة بعد اعداد الشعر حتى لاتبرد لأن من مقومات نجاح الحنة ندى ماس ان تكون 


ساااااااخنة حين الأستخدام


طريقة أعداد الحنة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






نضيف الى الحنة الماء المغلي ونقلبها جيدا بالملعقة الى ان تصير كعجينة الكيك ليست لينة وسائلة ولا متماسكة وصلبة 






الخطوة الخامسة 






5- نتعامل مع الحنة بيدنا لا بالمشط بعد لبس القفازات 

ونأخذ بعض الحنة ونضعها على الخصلة السابق اعدادها بحيث تتغلغل الحنة داخل وخارج الخصلة ونعتمد فى 

العمل على شد الخصلة جيدا " اثناء عملية الفرد الطبيعي

وقوم بهذا العمل لمدة 3 دقائق حتى نرى الخصلة معنا مفرودة 






الخطوة السادسة 



6- نكرر مافعلنا أنفا" بان نأخذ خصلة بعرض الشعر ثانية ومافعلناه بالحنة فى الخصلة السابقة نفعله في الخصلة السابقة 








وهكذا حتى يصير الشعر كله كخصلة واحدة 


 
بعد ان اصبح الشعر كخصلة واحدة مغمورة بالحنة ومشدودة جيدا "

جاء وقت ربط الشعر برباط قوي ربطة ذيل حصان ولكن ربطة جيدة 

ويشد ذيل الحصان جيدا " ويترك الشعر وذيل الحصان مفرود فى الهواء البارد حوال ثلث او نصف ساعة على حسب كثافة الشعر 

الخطوة السادسة


6- (بعد مرور 24 ساعة )
وهي ان يغسل الشعر بالماء الدافي بدون شامبو فقط بحمام زيت








ويفضل حمام زيت ندى ماس وأكرر يفضل وليس شرطا"

وبعدها ربع ساعة يشطف الشعر من حمام الزيت 





الخطوة السابعة 
7- يدهن الشعر بدهان زيت ماس المعجزة المكمل لعملية الفرد والذي يأتي لكي مع الحنة بعبوته الجديدة حماية للمستهلك من الغش والتقليد عرض مجاني على الحنة لرغبتي فى ان تسخدميه وتنعمي بشعر حريرررررررررر





[/URL
زيت ماس المعجزة هو الزيت الوحيد الذي يقوم بفرد وتنعيم وأطالة الشعر الخشن بعد الحنة والكيرلي بمفرده





نقوم بعمل الشعر طاقية 





واليوم الثاني نفعل مافعلناه فى اليوم الأول من غسيل الشعر بالماء فقط وحمام الزيت 



ويدهن الشعر بالزيت المعجزة زيت ندى ماس ويلف الشعر طاقية 



الخطوة الثامنة 

8- يغسل الشعر ثالث يوم ولأول مرة بالشامبو غسلأ" جيدا"





يفضل شامبو ماس بالبانثينول لأنه يغذي 


الشعر ويمنحه اللمعة والحيوية واكرر يفضل وليس شرطا" 


ويكرر دهن الشعر بزيت ماس المعجزو ولف الشعر طاقية لمدة 15 يوم متتاليين 


والان وبعد 15 يومالطفلة نورهان التي أقسمت اذا طلع شعر بنتها حرير ان ترسل لى الصور كاملة 

ولن اوصف لكم سعادة البنت بشعرها بعد ان كان مصدر أزعاج وتعاسة لها 







[]قولوا ماشاء الله 





لا اسامح ولا احل اي احد ينسخ الصور سوى مندوباتي المعتمدات والمذكورات ادناه


واخيرا" احب انبه على عدة نقاط من اجل نتيجة رااائعة 


الأول وهو ان الزيت له عامل كبير ومكمل للفرد بمعنى لا احد يحكم على نتيجة الشعر قلا استخدام زيت ندى ماس المعجزة 15 يوم

الثاني الحنة ذات اللون الأسود اللامع واللون الباذنجاني تفيد الشعر المجعد والخشن والمموج والكيرلي وأيضا" الناعم ومن مرة واحدة واذا كررت لامانع بالعكس يصبح اكثر روعة 

لكن الحنة باللون البني تفيد فقط الشعر الناعم الذي به تموجات ( الكيرلي)
وتفرده من اول مرة والشعر الخشن تجعله كالحرير من مرتين

أذا قررنا نعمل الحنة مرة ثانية لننعم بشعر خيالي يكون ذلك بعد 15 يوم من المرة الاولى 


[SIZE="6"[/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR="Magenta"]]تنبيه 
حنة ندى ماس نقدمها لكم فى ثوبها الجديد وذلك حرصا " على ارضاءكم ونيل اعجابكم وحمايتكم من الغش والغشاشين 

الا تشتروا حنة من اي تاجرة او من يدعون انهم مندوباتي الا بهذا الشكل الجديد باللوجو الخاص بنا 
ارقام المندوبات تأكدوا انكم تاخذوها منى شخصيا على الخاص 

بنات كتير يدعين انهن مندوباتي 

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس


وأخيرا" يعلم الله كم تعبت فى جمع وأعداد الموضوع حتى افيد أخواتي اللاتي يستخدمن الحنة حتى يأتين بنتيجة رائعة من اول مرة 

أسألكم بالله كل من قرأ الموضوع أن يرفعه لكي تعم الفائدة 


أختكم مندوبة ندى ماس للتسويق 


اشرف بزيارة موقعنا( موقع منتجات ندى ماس)
لتتعرفن على ارقام المندوبات[ وعلى كل جديد من منجات ندى ماس 

للتواصل رقمي وارقام مندوبات ندى ماس جميعا بملفي الشخصي

/SIZE]
Reply to:


----------



## gana bity (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (13 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (20 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (13 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (10 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (19 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (26 يونيو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (7 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (16 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (3 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (13 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: طريقة استخدام حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------

